# New Camper Park San Javier



## Kontiki (Mar 3, 2018)

Friends had told us about this place, only been open a month or so, CAMPER PARK LA RIBERA  currently they have an offer of 7€ a night (for the smallest pitches) if you stay 7 nights or more inc. electric, wifi is a reasonable 3€ for 7 days. Nice clean no frills but everything is just what you want. Space for around 200 vans. Aldi & Lidl are about 850 metres Mercadona about 1 km & the beach at Santiago de la Ribera is 1.5 kms.


----------



## wints (Mar 5, 2018)

Kontiki said:


> Friends had told us about this place, only been open a month or so, CAMPER PARK LA RIBERA  currently they have an offer of 7€ a night (for the smallest pitches) if you stay 7 nights or more inc. electric, wifi is a reasonable 3€ for 7 days. Nice clean no frills but everything is just what you want. Space for around 200 vans. Aldi & Lidl are about 850 metres Mercadona about 1 km & the beach at Santiago de la Ribera is 1.5 kms.



Might have a look at this one....we'll be in that area in about a week.
Allen


----------



## V1nny (Mar 5, 2018)

Kontiki said:


> Friends had told us about this place, only been open a month or so, CAMPER PARK LA RIBERA  currently they have an offer of 7€ a night (for the smallest pitches) if you stay 7 nights or more inc. electric, wifi is a reasonable 3€ for 7 days. Nice clean no frills but everything is just what you want. Space for around 200 vans. Aldi & Lidl are about 850 metres Mercadona about 1 km & the beach at Santiago de la Ribera is 1.5 kms.



Thanks for the info. We are planning to be in the area during the summer so I will save this for our trip.

Thanks again


----------



## Kontiki (Mar 5, 2018)

Still here, its very busy but there always seems to be a few spaces spare. Electric supply is only 6amps but the wifi seems good, power went off this morning so went to the office & it was back on within half an hour. All we need is a bit more sun, seems we have a bit of a shower everyday but been lucky in always just managed to get back before it got heavy. Get treated to the odd flying display from the  Patrulla Aguila, the Spanish Air Force Aerobatics Display Team based at San Javier. YouTube


----------

